# 2005 GTO Throttle Body



## GTOextreme2005 (Jan 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can find a throttle body for my 2005 gto? I've looked all over the place for one but all i can find is a cable operated one. The one on my car is drive by wire. Someone HELP!!!:willy:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nick Williams makes a 96mm DBW TB. Why do you want to change the stock 90mm TB? Usually you do the MAF (which is maybe 85mm) and the Intake manifold first before the TB will be of any benefit and that's assuming you have the cam, heads, headers, etc to require it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Nick Williams is the only one who makes drive by wire TBs as far as I know. He makes 92mm, 100mm, and 102mm TBs. They're like $550-600. 

Check this out...
Nick Willams 102mm "Drive By Wire" Throttle Body


----------



## GTOextreme2005 (Jan 28, 2010)

the TPS sensor in the throttle body is bad. The chevy dealer near my home said that the tps sensor is part of the throttle body and that id have to buy the whole throttle body to replace the sensor. So why i had the throttle body off i was going to replace the stock one with an aftermarket one


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've heard good things about Nick Williams. But unless you are going to be heavily modded, I would find a used one. There is a junkyard near me that specialized in GTOS, Camaros, Vettes, ect. I belive it is called F-Parts and they have an eBay store. If it isn't listed, email them and they will let you know. I've bought stuff form them with very good experiences. You can also try Cleveland Pick-A-Part. They are on eBay also.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah definately pick up a used one from a junk yard if you're just looking for a replacement. I would assume that the TB is the same on all LS2's, so you could take one from a Vette, TBSS, or another GTO.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Just curious. The Nick Williams site claims up to 12 rwhp gain with the 102 mm throttle body. What corresponding mods would you have to do? Isn't that just a bolt-on, or would you have to mod something else? I would think you'd be good to go after the install. What am I missing?

Also, are the throttle bodies on these cars a weak point? I keep seeing issues with them on here. Are they prone to failure?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTOextreme2005 said:


> the TPS sensor in the throttle body is bad. The chevy dealer near my home said that the tps sensor is part of the throttle body and that id have to buy the whole throttle body to replace the sensor. So why i had the throttle body off i was going to replace the stock one with an aftermarket one


The best of my knowlage the TB is just a motor that controls the blade. The computer reads the acclerator postion and adjust the TB position. I maybe wrong but that just don't seem right with me. 

What error code you got? Whats going on?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Nomad said:


> Just curious. The Nick Williams site claims up to 12 rwhp gain with the 102 mm throttle body. What corresponding mods would you have to do? Isn't that just a bolt-on, or would you have to mod something else? I would think you'd be good to go after the install. What am I missing?
> 
> Also, are the throttle bodies on these cars a weak point? I keep seeing issues with them on here. Are they prone to failure?


Well it would be a waste of money to slap a throttle body on with a bigger diameter than what your intake manifold has... what you're seeing is probably a 102mm TB on a 102mm intake manifold, like an LSXr or LSXr-t. In that case, the stock TB is a choke point.

Here's a "Bill Nye" example: Take a drinking straw (stock TB), and try breathing through it with your nose (stock manifold). Take a paper towel tube (aftermarket TB) and breathe through that. Not much difference with the bigger diameter, right? Now try breathing with a drinking straw (again, stock TB) through your mouth (bigger aftermarket manifold). Pretty tough. Now try breathing through your mouth with the paper towel tube. Much easier.


----------



## GTOextreme2005 (Jan 28, 2010)

The code i got was a bad tps sensor Its been setting almost every other day now


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Bill Nye Rocks.

Thanks Poncho. I really appreciate it. Have you done this mod? I have to say, it seems rather promising.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would put the TB so far down the mod list. From Bill Nye to car guy. You'd need headers, heads, intake manifold and a new MAF before you'll outflow your stock TB. The stock MAF ahead of the TB is only 85mm


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Nomad said:


> Bill Nye Rocks.
> 
> Thanks Poncho. I really appreciate it. Have you done this mod? I have to say, it seems rather promising.


I am 100% stock until Svede's air box comes in. I may or may not do a resonator delete with an x pipe, depending on what I can get quoted. It'll be a sound mod, more or less... but I don't have the capital to purchase a catback or a MIG welder at the moment to do it myself, and I'm unwilling to do a muffler delete.

I know a lot of guys would laugh at me for my baby-step mods, but those are the same guys that will slap $4000+ worth of mods on it, then turn around and sell the car a year or two later for something else. Besides, with my airbox purchase, I'm actually helping out a fellow GTO owner/enthusiast (with a superior design, I might add), not some vendor in Maryland that's trying to tell me that a Volant airbox is the best performing one out there rofl:) for essentially the same price.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Besides, with my airbox purchase, I'm actually helping out a fellow GTO owner/enthusiast (with a superior design, I might add), not some vendor in Maryland that's trying to tell me that a Volant airbox is the best performing one out there rofl:) for essentially the same price.


Hey! You got alittle brown on your nose.



Stick with the stock size TB, people have seen little to no gain by going bigger. Its big enough to feed a 505hp 427ci engine.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GM4life said:


> The best of my knowlage the TB is just a motor that controls the blade. The computer reads the acclerator postion and adjust the TB position. I maybe wrong but that just don't seem right with me.
> 
> What error code you got? Whats going on?





GTOextreme2005 said:


> The code i got was a bad tps sensor Its been setting almost every other day now


Ok, I was wrong.

Got this from the service manual:
*Throttle Body Assembly*
The throttle assembly contains the following components:

The throttle blade 
The throttle actuator motor 
The throttle position (TP) sensor 1 and 2 
The throttle body functions similar to a conventional throttle body with the following exceptions:

An electric motor opens and closes the throttle valve. 
The throttle blade is spring loaded in both directions and the default position is slightly open. 
There are 2 individual TP sensors within the throttle body assembly. 
The TP sensors are used to determine the throttle plate angle. The TP sensors provide the engine control module (ECM) with a signal voltage proportional to throttle plate movement. The TP sensor 1 signal voltage at closed throttle is above 4 volts and decreases as the throttle plate is opened. The TP sensor 2 signal voltage at closed throttle is below 1 volt and increases as the throttle plate is opened.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Hey! You got a little brown on your nose..




Just sayin' it how it is. 

I must say though, I was a little disapointed in Maryland Speed for whoring the Volant as "one of the best performing" when the general consensus is that it's really one of the worst.


----------

